# Floor to stair trim



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

I suppose there are several ways to trim stair ends, this is what I decided to do on this particular stair, wrap floor base around and up stringer. Would like to know what you guys think or how you address these odd intersections.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

How does the base hit the skirt at the top of stairs? Does the base stand above the skirt or below the top of the skirt? A picture would be helpful.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

Jim, it's going to look like this one up top, the 3rd floor stairs I already trimmed.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

We are having to refinish our steps in the split foyer. The finish we were sold hasn't lasted and is worn off some steps. I have been pondering how to do something to enclose the ends and the ends next to the walls. Gives me some ideas. Thanks.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

nywoodwizard said:


> Jim, it's going to look like this one up top, the 3rd floor stairs I already trimmed.


That is what I was going to suggest, to member the base like that, it looks good.


----------

